# Có Nên Theo Nghề Spa Để Có Tương Lai Tươi Sáng?



## thienthandangyeu (25 Tháng tư 2016)

Thi đại học 2 năm liền đều rớt nên em nản quá, muốn chuyển qua học nghề làm spa của bên Viên Mỹ mà ba má em hổng chịu, kêu em mà học cái nghề này thì không có tươi sáng chi hết, rùi muốn chạy trọt cả trăm triệu để tống em dzô cái phòng giống cây trồng gì đó của xã. Thiệt tình em rất đam mê cái nghề spa này nên muốn xin ý kiến mấy chị coi coi có nên đi học hay ko?


----------



## savi1111 (29 Tháng tư 2016)

Bạn nên giải thích cho ba má hiểu hơn về nghề Spa này nhé! Chứ ông bà có tuổi rồi không hiểu về mấy cái này được đâu. Tất nhiên ai mà chẳng muốn con mình làm ở một nơi công việc ổn định, nếu có đam mê bạn nên động viên nhiều ba má nhiều và nha.


----------



## thienthandangyeu (29 Tháng tư 2016)

tranthuhuong đã viết:


> Ba má có điều kiện bỏ mấy trăm triệu sao bạn không đầu tư mở hẳn một Spa của riêng mình đi, xong qua Viên Mỹ học một khóa quản lý Spa như vậy rồi về làm chủ có phải hơn không?  :-/:-/:-/


Úi đúng là sao e lại không nghĩ ra nhỉ? Bảo sao trượt đại học tới tận 2 năm, thanks c đã chỉ bảo ạ! E về nói như zậy với ba má e chắc sẽ dễ hiểu hơn, mà có khi lại đồng ý đầu tư cho e luôn cũng nên. Viên Mỹ cũng đào tạo luôn cả quản lý Spa à chị?


----------



## Igymfitness (16 Tháng năm 2016)

savi1111 đã viết:


> Bạn nên giải thích cho ba má hiểu hơn về nghề Spa này nhé! Chứ ông bà có tuổi rồi không hiểu về mấy cái này được đâu. Tất nhiên ai mà chẳng muốn con mình làm ở một nơi công việc ổn định, nếu có đam mê bạn nên động viên nhiều ba má nhiều và nha.


Chuẩn đấy ạ! Chắc tại ổng bà chưa hiểu hết về nghề Spa nên có nhầm lẫn, mới nghĩ rằng không có tương lai tươi sáng. Có khi chạy chọt mất mấy trăm triệu lương còn không bằng 1/3 khi làm ở Spa ý chứ. E nói thật chứ, nghề Spa này mà có kinh nghiệm thì chẳng bao giờ lo thất nghiệp luôn.


----------



## nhoxquy03 (16 Tháng năm 2016)

rebecar đã viết:


> Có vẻ như không ai động viên em nó tiếp tục phấn đấu vì một nền giáo dục của VN nhỉ?  Toàn thấy động viên e nó nên đi theo ngành Spa là sao ta?


Thì rớt lên rớt xuống rồi có cố cũng chẳng dc, thì khuyên ôn thi cũng chỉ là bằng thừa thoai ạ, tốt hết là nên hướng cho bạn ấy làm thứ mà bạn ấy thích bạn ấy đam mê, như thế chuẩn quá còn gì ạ )


----------



## thienthandangyeu (19 Tháng năm 2016)

Igymfitness đã viết:


> Chuẩn đấy ạ! Chắc tại ổng bà chưa hiểu hết về nghề Spa nên có nhầm lẫn, mới nghĩ rằng không có tương lai tươi sáng. Có khi chạy chọt mất mấy trăm triệu lương còn không bằng 1/3 khi làm ở Spa ý chứ. E nói thật chứ, nghề Spa này mà có kinh nghiệm thì chẳng bao giờ lo thất nghiệp luôn.


Có chị mà về nói chuyện với bố mẹ em thì tuyệt vời quá, nhưng ở quê e chẳng mấy người hiểu cả, nên cũng chẳng ai giải thích được giùm e.


----------



## thienthandangyeu (19 Tháng năm 2016)

Greelux đã viết:


> Mình cũng đang học khóa massage thái cổ truyền ở Viên Mỹ này đó ạ!  Ở đây vừa học vừa thực hành nên học xong là kỹ năng thuần thục rồi, hoàn thành khóa học sẽ được cấp 1 chứng chỉ, nên đi xin việc ở đâu cũng dễ ha  Học ở đây môi trường thân thiện, mọi người cũng hòa đồng nữa, thích thiệt đó ta ><><


Nghe chị nói chuyện mà e chỉ muốn đăng kí luôn một khóa học ở bên Viên Mỹ này luôn thôi ạ! Các chị có cáo kiến gì thì chỉ giúp e với, làm thế nào để bố mẹ e có thể hiểu và đồng ý luôn cho e có phải tốt không? #:-s


----------



## Heracare (19 Tháng năm 2016)

Chạy mấy trăm triệu chỉ để làm ở phòng giống cây trồng của xã. Thôi thôi e xin, bây giờ thiếu gì việc ngon không cần phải bằng đại học. Ba má không thích theo nghề Spa thì thôi, mình có thể tìm việc khác mà.


----------



## Igymfitness (19 Tháng năm 2016)

thienthandangyeu đã viết:


> Có chị mà về nói chuyện với bố mẹ em thì tuyệt vời quá, nhưng ở quê e chẳng mấy người hiểu cả, nên cũng chẳng ai giải thích được giùm e.


Không bạn học bạn @troublemaker xem, có khi đưa bố mẹ đến thắng trung tâm đào tạo Spa thì may ra bố mẹ bạn mới hiểu, hoặc nếu không có thể nhờ giáo viên nói chuyện trực tiếp cũng được. Nhưng mình nghĩ chẳng khó khăn đến như vậy đâu, bố mẹ chắc chỉ muốn nói như vậy vì không muốn xa con, muốn con về quê làm cho gần nhà mà thôi. Bạn cứ thủ thỉ với bố mẹ mấy hôm, đảm bảo là được theo đuổi đam mê liền mà.


----------



## thienthandangyeu (19 Tháng năm 2016)

tranthuhuong đã viết:


> bạn đang còn trẻ mình khuyên là nên đi học và làm ở Spa một thời gian để lấy kinh nghiệm,  sau đó có điều kiện thì mở Spa cũng chưa muộn mà, bạn có thể học ở Viên Mỹ một khóa học chuyên về dịch vụ Spa, sau đó tham khảo luôn hoạt động của Spa. Lấy kinh nghiệm để mở một Spa riêng cho bản thân.  Chứ cũng đừng nên nóng vội ha, bây giờ cứ tập trung nói chuyện với bố mẹ trước để bố mẹ hiểu đã ha.


Vâng e còn ít tuổi, chắc e cũng phải vô Viên Mỹ học một khóa chăm sóc Spa cơ bản trước rồi xin đi làm ở Spa để lấy kinh nghiệm, sau đó lại vô Viên Mỹ học quản lý Spa lúc đó xong thì mới tánh mở Spa riêng thì có vẻ hợp lý hơn chị ha.


----------



## tomandjerry4 (19 Tháng năm 2016)

Mình cũng hiểu suy nghĩ của bố mẹ bạn, bố mẹ mình cũng phản đối mình theo nghiệp mà mình đã chọn, hồi đó mình chọn thi trường luật, bố mẹ mình phản đối và muốn mình theo nghề bác sỹ của bố, nhưng mình không thích và cứ quyết tâm theo nghề luật và đến bây giờ thì mình đã thành công với nghề. Bạn cũng như vậy nhé, hãy cố gắng theo đuổi niềm đam mê của mình, chắc chắn rồi bố mẹ sẽ hiểu mà.


----------



## thienthandangyeu (19 Tháng năm 2016)

Igymfitness đã viết:


> Không bạn học bạn @troublemaker xem, có khi đưa bố mẹ đến thắng trung tâm đào tạo Spa thì may ra bố mẹ bạn mới hiểu, hoặc nếu không có thể nhờ giáo viên nói chuyện trực tiếp cũng được. Nhưng mình nghĩ chẳng khó khăn đến như vậy đâu, bố mẹ chắc chỉ muốn nói như vậy vì không muốn xa con, muốn con về quê làm cho gần nhà mà thôi. Bạn cứ thủ thỉ với bố mẹ mấy hôm, đảm bảo là được theo đuổi đam mê liền mà.


Dạ, hôm nay về e sẽ thử nói chuyện lại với ba má e coi ra làm sao, chứ nghe các chị nói thế này e càng thấy yêu cái đam mê của e hơn, chỉ có muốn và đi học nghề để đi làm luôn thui. Chứ nói thực là e tự biết học lực của mình như thế nào, có thi nữa thi nữa thì cũng chỉ trượt tiếp thui ạ!


----------



## thienthandangyeu (19 Tháng năm 2016)

girl2011 đã viết:


> Ai biểu bạn về xin bố mẹ mần chi  Cứ âm thầm mà đi học, sau rùi đi làm nói sau thì sao? Nói để bạn có thêm động lực mà theo đuổi đam mê, mình có cô em họ, cũng từng làm ở Spa và bây giờ làm chủ một Spa rùi đó.


Không có bố mẹ thì học sinh mới thi đại học trượt như e, chưa từng làm việc gì có thể kiếm ra tiền thì e làm sao có tiền đây? Muốn có tiền để đi học thì e phải được sự quyết định của ba má e chứ ạ.


----------



## Taka_Vietnam (19 Tháng năm 2016)

Học nghề Spa cũng được bạn nhé, hiện nay nghề này được khá nhiều người lựa chọn đó ạ, đơn giản vì cũng không yêu cầu cao quan trọng là tay nghề, mà công việc cũng nhẹ nhàng, môi trường làm việc thoải mái. Mà bạn học nghề ở Viên Mỹ cũng được, Viên Mỹ là một trong những nhà cung cấp thiết bị Spa có tiếng đó ạ. Nên tất nhiên dạy nghề Spa cũng chất lượng nhv rồi.


----------



## Igymfitness (19 Tháng năm 2016)

thienthandangyeu đã viết:


> Dạ, hôm nay về e sẽ thử nói chuyện lại với ba má e coi ra làm sao, chứ nghe các chị nói thế này e càng thấy yêu cái đam mê của e hơn, chỉ có muốn và đi học nghề để đi làm luôn thui. Chứ nói thực là e tự biết học lực của mình như thế nào, có thi nữa thi nữa thì cũng chỉ trượt tiếp thui ạ!


Mong rằng cuộc nói chuyện của bạn và bố mẹ sẽ thành công, chúc bạn sớm được thực hiện theo niềm đam mê của mình nhé!  Cứ tự tin lên. Rồi sẽ thành công thôi ạ!


----------



## thienthandangyeu (20 Tháng năm 2016)

tranthuhuong đã viết:


> Còn ít tuổi thì lo gì  Cứ tha hồ mà phấn đấu nhé, chứ nói thật về xã mà làm cây trồng cây chủng gì thì chỉ có mà gắn bó với nó suốt đời, lấy chồng sinh con nữa là xong, chẳng có cơ hội mà phát triển bản thân đâu. [-(


Ở xã e tầm tuổi e bao nhiêu đứa lấy chồng rồi đấy c ạ  Chắc ba má cũng muốn e như vậy cho nó ổn định, nhưng e chẳng muốn đâu


----------



## shift10 (20 Tháng năm 2016)

Ủa, Viên Mỹ bạn nói có phải ở  362 Cao Thắng - P. 12 - Q.10  không ạ?  E cũng đang học khóa học massaage tinh dầu Thụy Điển ở đây đó ạ!  Nhìn các cô làm mình học theo thui mà đã thấy thích rùi, tay các cô cứ nhẹ nhàng mà dẻo lắm na.


----------



## savi1111 (20 Tháng năm 2016)

Mình bảo nè, hay hôm nào bạn đưa má bạn đi Spa một hôm đi, để cho ba má bạn hiểu rõ hơn về nghề này, mà coi như bao nhiêu năm làm lụng vất vả, đi Spa để thư giãn một lần cho thoải mái


----------



## Greenfood.hanoi (20 Tháng năm 2016)

Nếu mà ba má bạn không đồng ý theo nghề thì mình nghĩ là bạn cố gắng thi đại học đi, nếu mà không được nữa thì về theo quyết định của ba má cũng được, chứ tốt nhất đừng làm găng quá nha.


----------



## Greenfood.hanoi (20 Tháng năm 2016)

nhoxquy03 đã viết:


> Thì rớt lên rớt xuống rồi có cố cũng chẳng dc, thì khuyên ôn thi cũng chỉ là bằng thừa thoai ạ, tốt hết là nên hướng cho bạn ấy làm thứ mà bạn ấy thích bạn ấy đam mê, như thế chuẩn quá còn gì ạ )


[-X E không đồng ý với ý kiến của bác, thi đại học trượt 1,2 lần là chuyện bình thường. Quan trọng là có cố gắng phấn đấu để thi đỗ bằng được không thôi >-


----------



## thienthandangyeu (20 Tháng năm 2016)

shift10 đã viết:


> Ủa, Viên Mỹ bạn nói có phải ở  362 Cao Thắng - P. 12 - Q.10  không ạ?  E cũng đang học khóa học massaage tinh dầu Thụy Điển ở đây đó ạ!  Nhìn các cô làm mình học theo thui mà đã thấy thích rùi, tay các cô cứ nhẹ nhàng mà dẻo lắm na.


Dạ đúng rùi chị ơi! E thấy họ còn có một địa chỉ 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ - P.9 - Q. Phú Nhuận nữa ạ, chị cũng đang học ở Viên Mỹ này ạ? Chị học lâu chưa? Đã thành thục và sắp được ra đi làm chưa ạ? :-/ Nghe chị nói e thấy thích quá à :x


----------



## shift10 (20 Tháng năm 2016)

thienthandangyeu đã viết:


> Dạ đúng rùi chị ơi! E thấy họ còn có một địa chỉ 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ - P.9 - Q. Phú Nhuận nữa ạ, chị cũng đang học ở Viên Mỹ này ạ? Chị học lâu chưa? Đã thành thục và sắp được ra đi làm chưa ạ? :-/ Nghe chị nói e thấy thích quá à :x


E học cũng sắp xong một khóa rùi ạ! Cũng chỉ còn mấy buổi nữa thui, mà bây giờ đã có Spa chờ e hoàn thành xong khóa học ở Viên Mỹ này ra là đi làm luôn rùi đó ạ ><><>< Mấy bạn bè em học ở đây xong đều ra đều có công việc luôn.


----------



## nhoxquy03 (20 Tháng năm 2016)

Heracare đã viết:


> Chạy mấy trăm triệu chỉ để làm ở phòng giống cây trồng của xã. Thôi thôi e xin, bây giờ thiếu gì việc ngon không cần phải bằng đại học. Ba má không thích theo nghề Spa thì thôi, mình có thể tìm việc khác mà.


Khổ nhưng nghề Spa mới là đam mê của bạn ấy mà chị ơi :bz Ai mà chẳng biết là bao nhiều nghề ngon không cần bằng đại học, nhưng mà muốn được làm nghề theo cái niềm đam mê của mình mới là vấn đề chứ 8-|


----------



## thienthandangyeu (20 Tháng năm 2016)

shift10 đã viết:


> E học cũng sắp xong một khóa rùi ạ! Cũng chỉ còn mấy buổi nữa thui, mà bây giờ đã có Spa chờ e hoàn thành xong khóa học ở Viên Mỹ này ra là đi làm luôn rùi đó ạ ><><>< Mấy bạn bè em học ở đây xong đều ra đều có công việc luôn.


Èo ôi! 8-> Chưa học xong mà đã có công việc chờ sẵn rồi 8-> E cảm ơn chị đã chia sẻ ạ! Mong rằng ba má sẽ hiểu cho e, cho e phấn đấu vì một tương lai tươi sáng ;


----------

